
German Official Leaks Report Denouncing Corona as ‘A Global False Alarm’ - thrwaway69
https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2020/05/29/german-official-leaks-report-denouncing-corona-as-global-false-alarm/
======
danielfoster
Questionable source: [https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/strategic-culture-
foundation/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/strategic-culture-foundation/)

